# Smettila!



## Silvia10975

Cari amici, vorrei sapere qual è la traduzione di un'espressione come questa (probabilmente mi servirà per un futuro litigio):
"Smettila (_oppure _Adesso basta!)! Togliti quella maschera, ormai ho scoperto il tuo gioco."

Mi intento para que me puedan corregir:
"Para! Quìtate este antifaz, ya he entendido tu juego!"

Scusate gli accenti al contrario, postazione provvisoria 

Gracias de antemano.
Silvia.


----------



## Cristina.

!Basta ya! quítate esa careta, ya he descubierto tu juego.
También podría traducirse por !ya está bien!, pero me gusta más !Basta ya!.


----------



## traduttrice

Solo a titolo informativo, vi racconto che in Argentina in questi casi si dice "CORTÁLA", "ACABÁLA".


----------



## sabrinita85

traduttrice said:


> Solo a titolo informativo, vi racconto che in Argentina in questi casi si dice "CORTÁLA", "ACABÁLA".



Pero "CORTÁLA", "ACABÁLA" ¿las pronunciáis como palabras llanas?


----------



## traduttrice

Sí, se pronuncian como palabras _graves_.


----------



## sabrinita85

traduttrice said:


> Sí, se pronuncian como palabras _graves_.


Gracias.


----------



## Silvia10975

Grazie davvero, credo che userò il "¡Basta ya! Quítate esa careta, ya he descubierto tu juego."
Y luego os contaré que tal me ha ido la pelea.
 Silvia.


----------



## Elisabetha76

s10975 said:


> Cari amici, vorrei sapere qual è la traduzione di un'espressione come questa (probabilmente mi servirà per un futuro litigio):
> "Smettila (_oppure _Adesso basta!)! Togliti quella maschera, ormai ho scoperto il tuo gioco."
> 
> Mi intento para que me puedan corregir:
> "Para! Quìtate este antifaz, ya he entendido tu juego!"
> 
> Scusate gli accenti al contrario, postazione provvisoria
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> Silvia.


Smettila! significa "lasciala" in modo imperativo= Tambien es un modo de decir "basta" pero en el contexto que has puesto es: ¡Déjala! quitate esa máscara, ahora ya he descubierto tu juego. Entendido en italiano es "capire"


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm... "smettila" significa "termina di fare questa cosa" "smetti di fare ciò che stai facendo", non _lasciala_. *Non è riferito a maschera*, nella mia frase, *ma all'azione di "molestia"* di questa persona nei miei confronti.
E sì, in italiano certamente _capire_ è _entender_, difatto la mia frase può essere scritta nei due modi: _ho capito il tuo gioco/ho scoperto il tuo gioco_. Quello che in effetti cercavo non era una traduzione letterale, ma un modo di dire che rendesse il senso. Per il resto, come vedrai dai post precedenti, avevo già optato per "_descubierto_", consigliato da Cristina.
Ti ringrazio per i tuoi suggerimenti.
Silvia.


----------



## Elisabetha76

s10975 said:


> Uhm... "smettila" significa "termina di fare questa cosa" "smetti di fare ciò che stai facendo", non _lasciala_. *Non è riferito a maschera*, nella mia frase, *ma all'azione di "molestia"* di questa persona nei miei confronti.
> E sì, in italiano certamente _capire_ è _entender_, difatto la mia frase può essere scritta nei due modi: _ho capito il tuo gioco/ho scoperto il tuo gioco_. Quello che in effetti cercavo non era una traduzione letterale, ma un modo di dire che rendesse il senso. Per il resto, come vedrai dai post precedenti, avevo già optato per "_descubierto_", consigliato da Cristina.
> Ti ringrazio per i tuoi suggerimenti.
> Silvia.


mi sono allora confusa.....maschera non é quello che portate in carnevale in faccia? io pensavo che "molestia" era "disturbare"


----------



## Silvia10975

A ver... La frase está dividida en: *exclamación* (Smettila!), que se usa para decir a alguien que deje de hacer lo que está haciendo (en mi caso, molestar con juego de mentiras, pero también podría ser de ensuciarse comiendo helado ) y que está independiente de la frase que sigue; después sigue la *explicación*, que se quite la mascara/antifaz (_maschera_,  metáfora por supuesto, que es algo que te esconde la cara y esconde tus reales intenciones –sí, también es la que se usa para disfrazarte en el carnaval–) porque he descubierto que me está engañando. Entonces la _molestia_ en italiano es algo más fuerte que _disturbo_, hace más daño...
Espero haberte aclarado algo 
Silvia.
_
PS: Acuérdate las mayúsculas para que no te editen los posts..._


----------



## Neuromante

¡Déjalo ya¡ ¡Quitate la máscara. te he pillado el juego!
¡Déjalo ya! ¡Quítate la máscara, ya te pillé el juego!
¡Dejalo ya! Quítate la máscara, ya te  cogí el juego!

También puedes usar el verbo "pasa"r o "Ya está bien" En la primera exclamación. Estas formas me parecen las más espontáneas


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Qué bien!
Mil gracias Neuromante.

Silvia


----------



## Cristina.

Elisabetha76 said:


> Smettila! significa "lasciala" in modo imperativo= Tambien es un modo de decir "basta"


Mi fa ridere perché quando cominciavo ad imparare l'italiano, c'era gente del primo corso e anche dei successivi che diceva "ho lasciato di fare qualcosa" o " ha lasciato di piovere" anziché "smesso".
Smettere= cessare.
Lasciare= permettere, abbandonare
(non è lo stesso "lasciala, deve prendere il treno" che "Smettila! deve prendere il treno")

Ritornando al tema, ho cercato su Google e si dice soprattutto "quítate la máscara" (18.000) (quítate la careta->1200 ; quítate el disfraz->1060)
Mi suonano meglio tutte e tre le frasi con l'articolo determinativo.

Edit:Ho sempre visto e sentito Smettila di + infinito, ma
Piantala! = ¡Basta ya! mi sembra di essere più usata che Smettila!
Che ne dite?


----------



## hosec

Creo que te iría muy bien un ¡Ya vale!


----------

